# inbreeding monitors



## python_guy44 (Oct 18, 2003)

hey all, i was just wondering if you can inbreed monitors (only with the original's not breeding each years clutch with eachover).

i ask this question because for example. With ackies they have to be together from birth or very, very young in order to get along and not attack eachover etc. And if you couldnt inbreed ackies, it would be very difficult to get some females from here and a male from there at the same age from different clutches, as it just isnt going to happen to everyone who wants to one day breed there ackies without deformaties.

What do you suggest i do as i myself are one of those people.

thankyou in advance,

jeremy

ps: can there be deformaties from the first clutch of inbreds or is it at a certain extent it happens (2-3 clutches down the line) ?


----------



## NoOne (Oct 18, 2003)

It's pretty safe breeding sibblings, it takes quite alot of line breeding before any deformities occur thats if any do.
I personally wouldn't line breed anything past one generation but i know a few people who have and no problems have occured.


Sits back and waits for the "line breeding"debate to start  [/list]


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 18, 2003)

Jeremy,
Generally it's not a good idea to inbreed, it is however done and sometimes is needed with some of the rarer species, just to maintain the species.
However it is generally done when morph's and genetic's are played around with, such as albino's created from Hets from the same clutch.
As you are already aware, the chances of getting more deformaties are increased by breeding generation after generation of siblings to each other.

I would suggest that with Ackies, that aren't that rare,you advise people on forums etc...that you plan to breed and then ask that if anyone is breeding around the same time that they may wish to swop half of there clutch for half of yours, checking the origin of the adults in both parties, so as to try and make sure they haven't got the same parents.

Go to go Rugby 2nd half started!!


----------



## saikrett (Oct 18, 2003)

insest, The game the whole family can play


----------



## Greebo (Oct 19, 2003)

I prefer hungry hungry hippos


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 19, 2003)

OK thanks guys not only for the wisdom but a laugh aswell.
While im talking about ackies does anyone know anybody breeding them in nsw (closer to sydney the better). Ive been looking for ages and nobody in nsw i have talked to has got them. I dont want to get them freighted as i want to see them up close before i jump in and buy anything. Is it safe to presume an animal is ok by looking at a photograph of it?


----------



## saikrett (Oct 19, 2003)

Andrew melrose might be
I'm not sure when they'll be ready


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 19, 2003)

um can i have some emails,phone numbers etc. please


----------



## saikrett (Oct 19, 2003)

[email protected]
he lives in engadine


----------



## ackie (Oct 19, 2003)

jeremy oh sorry i meant to say GERM, ackies can pair up at any time of their life. Although ackies may fight over territory wen first introduced wen the leader is crowned they ussually get along fine. U already know my opinion...i am against inbreeding, think of the poor lizards mental damage after he had done his sister, his mother in-law is his mum, his nefues and nieces are his children and his wife is his sister....totally uncool, not to mention low immune systems which can occure from inbreeding


----------



## NoOne (Oct 19, 2003)

Got any proof of all that ackie?


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 19, 2003)

Ackie, but it's OK in Tasmania eh?


----------



## Already_Gone (Oct 20, 2003)

If it's out of the family, it's out of the question!!!


----------



## ackie (Oct 20, 2003)

wat part do ya want proof on NO ONE?


----------



## NoOne (Oct 20, 2003)

The whole inbreeding thing, particurlaly the low immune system, that has me amazed you can tell they have a low immune system from inbreeding instead of things like bad blood line, individual animal,bad husbandry etc.


----------



## Brodie (Oct 21, 2003)

its genetics........... and i dont really wanna type it all out coz it would take ages.. u wouldnt always get low immune system etc...but other things such as weaknesses to certain disease..it recently happened with some wheat?? in Africa, it was all cloned..and one disease destroyed the whole plantation because the genetic line used had a weakness towards that disease.. or something


----------



## ackie (Oct 21, 2003)

i hav spoken to experienced breeders on this subject b4, there are many more things that can happen and low immune systems is one of them....oh yeh and wat brodie sed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

ROFLMFGO!!!!!

SS


----------



## NoOne (Oct 21, 2003)

Have you got any proof yourself, not from "experiecned breeders" you? the few times i've breed siblings they have turned out fine no deformities all are still alive.

Wheat is a bit different to reptiles, are you telling me it never happens in the wild? That in the Iron range national park that green pythons have never inbred?


----------



## ackie (Oct 22, 2003)

i dont hav any personal experience with this subject and to tell ya the truth i dont really want anything to do with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

python_guy44 said:


> While im talking about ackies does anyone know anybody breeding them in nsw (closer to sydney the better). Ive been looking for ages and nobody in nsw i have talked to has got them.


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 23, 2003)

erm ackie, its best to speak on personal experience when giving advice etc coz if its wrong you look like a total dingbat!

cheers
Pom


----------

